# custom plastisol transfers



## cainer77 (Oct 12, 2011)

looking to have some transfers done by next week who has good prices and quality


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

ace trans co, transfer express, heat transfer warehouse, versatrans all come to mind. There are more but we have used these with similar results.


----------



## franktheprinter (Oct 5, 2008)

My Suggestion would be to request samples from the companies you are interested in and then go from there.... most transfer companies will send you samples to try and usually there isn't a charge to do so...


----------



## ericsson2416 (Aug 29, 2007)

Upload your design on transfer express then call and talk to someone. They were quick with getting a sample kit sent out and their items have all been good quality for us.


----------



## jleampark (Sep 6, 2007)

I wouldn't use Transfer Express for my own designs as it's a bit pricey. I would use Seay Graphics. They have good prices and are very quick.


----------

